# Sunny's Story



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awww thats a sad story...i hate to think what them people did to him other than starve him and that


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Liked you on facebook! Sweet story hope evrything goes well!!! He is such a pretty boy <3


----------

